# Night Kill



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

this is one of the tree (and biggest) I got last night in a short session. All were roosting on a wire about 8 meters tall. managed to have a body shot for all but unfortunately the other two dropped in the thickest wood. When I could reach at morning some beast, mae be a cat, and the insect did jet had their lunch. Nothing go waste in nature


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good kill pal!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good eye for their roosting spot. Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Man good shooting Stefano!

How come you switched from the thin tubes to the flats again?

Nico


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Nico said:


> Good Man good shooting Stefano!
> 
> How come you switched from the thin tubes to the flats again?
> 
> Nico


Hi nico, I started apperiating the double gold flatband last years after developing a bad pain at the elbow. This is a sweet but fast set, good for birds hunting


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting. Too bad you lost the others to some varmint. Three make for a nice table spread.
Philly


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how inteligent pigeons are, there is none where I live in alaska...but maybe set up a blind, and trim the thickets/underbrush for future shooting sessions? Just a thought. Of course I do tend to get carried away sometimes.....


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

shoot2kill said:


> I don't know how inteligent pigeons are, there is none where I live in alaska...but maybe set up a blind, and trim the thickets/underbrush for future shooting sessions? Just a thought. Of course I do tend to get carried away sometimes.....


Also Maybe "Accidently" dropping bird food in the area every day for a while?









Is that a Rock Dove or Woodie? It looks like a Wood Pidgeon but I noticed that it appears to be on the sidewalk. 
Do any of you eat Rock Dove?


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

what ammo was you useing and that was some cracking shot


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice, good shooting there!


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

jordanrussell123 said:


> what ammo was you useing and that was some cracking shot


my preferred ammo for birds is 8,6 mm lead balLs (AKA 0000). Despite the small deameters it developes a good enaught pounch, maintainig an exceptional speed and flat trajectory too. You can do a research here on this forum and you will se that I had plenty of kills with this set, some of them trepassing hits, and all very clean. I appreciate larger balls too but I think is a waste for pigeons while proppers white river's stones, wich I used to shot when I was young, are very good but not so fast and not good for long range shooting. I need long range because this pigeons are intelligent enaught to rost away from a confortable shoot.


----------

